# "No Man's Land" deer pics



## jblakehunter (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, I'm sorry to ask as I'm sure it's been on here numerous times...but I can't seem to find it. Can somebody post a link or the pic of the butchered deer showing the dip in the spine? I saw it on a thread last month but can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## 1smithpr (Oct 23, 2011)

here is one


----------



## 1smithpr (Oct 23, 2011)

and two more


----------



## jblakehunter (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Not the ones I'm looking for, but those are good too!


----------



## kcausey (Oct 24, 2011)

jblakehunter said:


> Thanks guys! Not the ones I'm looking for, but those are good too!



It got deleted likely bc of me. Apparently some of these fools think an arrow can slip under the spine and not hit lung.....


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 24, 2011)

Kcausey is right...If you are under spine you got some lung...The lungs actually will be even or above the spine when the deer inhales..The picture is good but shows the lungs in a deflated state with no air in them. the chest cavity has to function a a vacuum to be effective..

You have to backstrap a deer or shoot them in the shoulder not to get lung..


----------



## jblakehunter (Oct 24, 2011)

That's the one kcausey! Thank you! Our bowtech at work didn't believe me when I told him you can shoot over the spine and not drop the deer right there. From my understanding, the deer will still bleed well when hit in that spot, right?


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 24, 2011)

jblakehunter said:


> That's the one kcausey! Thank you! Our bowtech at work didn't believe me when I told him you can shoot over the spine and not drop the deer right there. From my understanding, the deer will still bleed well when hit in that spot, right?



Yep, they will bleed pretty good for a little bit, but if no arteries are hit, it will dry up....think about a razor nick when you shave...it bleeds like crazy for a minute or two, but it soon clots and stops.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 24, 2011)

Did anyone watch the episode of Moultrie's the Hit List when the guy shot the deer in "no man's land" as they called it? I thought the deer was smoked, looked smoked. Then about 10 minutes later the deer came back out into the field seeming like nothing had happened. Maybe I'll make this a thread, I was wanting to see everyone else had to say about this that. . .


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wish the term "no man's land" would dry up and go away.  It's contrived from the mistaken belief that there is a void between the bottom of the spine and the top of the lungs.  There is no such area.  If there was a void of any type, the lungs would not function, they'd collapse.   Let's call it what it is, the "backstrap slice".


----------

